# Constrangimento, constrangedor



## ka67

Ao comentar com um amigo mexicano uma situação ocorrida comigo um tempo atrás, não consegui encontrar uma palavra em espanhol com o mesmo sentido de 'constrangedor'.  
Eu encontrei 'embarazoso' (parece muito forte), 'desconcertante' (parece que afeta a outra pessoa, e não quem está falando), mas eu queria mesmo era algo como 'ficar sem graça', como quando alguém comete uma gafe ou tem uma reação maliciosa a uma piada inocente, por exemplo.
Agradeço de antemão!


----------



## Vanda

Bem, isto eu achei no nosso dicionário, não sei quanto ao uso:
constreñir - constranger
constrangedor - constrictivo(a)


----------



## ka67

Vanda, obrigada pela rapidez, mas esses termos referem-se mais ao constrangimento físico de espaço, creio, ou restrição de escopo...


----------



## spielenschach

*E MORTIFICAR?*
*.* fig. Afligir, desazonar o causar pesadumbre o molestia:
*lo mortificaba mucho que te hubieras molestado con él.:*


----------



## Nanon

ka67 said:


> Eu encontrei 'embarazoso' (parece muito forte), 'desconcertante' (parece que afeta a outra pessoa, e não quem está falando), mas eu queria mesmo era algo como 'ficar sem graça', como quando alguém comete uma gafe ou tem uma reação maliciosa a uma piada inocente, por exemplo.



Podría ser "sentirse incómodo", "estar en una situación incómoda".


----------



## nusa

Acho que também poderia ser consternado.



> *      consternar**.*
> (Del lat. _consternāre_).
> 
> 
> *1. *tr. Conturbar mucho y abatir el ánimo. U. m. c. prnl.
> 
> 
> *conturbar**.*
> 
> (Del lat. _conturbāre_).
> 
> 
> *1. *tr. Alterar, turbar, inquietar. U. t. c. prnl.
> 
> *2. *tr. Intranquilizar, alterar el ánimo. U. t. c. prnl.


----------



## ka67

'Consternado' me sugere um sentimento mais significativo do que o que quero exprimir. Eu o usaria, por exemplo, em: "Me quedé consternado de que mi madre hubiera hecho algo tan mezquino."

'Mortificado' parece ainda mais forte: "Saber por el periódico que mi hermano era un terrorista mortificó a toda la familia."

"Sentirse incómodo" ou "estar en una situación incómoda" me soou genérico demais... Queria algo mais específico, uma palavra que ficasse a meio caminho entre 'embarazosa' (la situación) y 'avengonzada' (la persona).  Talvez 'sonrojar' ou 'sonrosar'? (Encontrei-as hoje, no dicionário de sinônimos de El Mundo.) 

Uma dúvida: a diferença (el color en el rostro) entre essas duas é o grau de vergonha (sonrosar menos que sonrojar) ou sonrosar é somente para o efeito do sol na pele?

No demais, se minhas orações estão incorretas no uso das palavras sugeridas, por favor, me avisem. E obrigada a todos pelas sugestões - enriqueceram o meu vocabulário para outras situações também!


----------



## pipi1419

En Argentina no suele usarse "sonrosar", aunque su significado sea el mismo que sonrojar (cambiar el color del rostro por verguenza)

En sentido formal podes utilizar sonrojar, ruborizar, arrebatar, o para una charla informal  "poner colorado".

Sonrojar o ruborizar creo que serian las indicadas para tu caso.


----------



## Hotu Matua

Se o seu amigo era mexicano, poderia tambem usar frases com "apenarse": "me dio pena" ou, ainda melhor, "me dio penita" que representa o gráu mais ligero de vergonha.
No México usamos a palavra "pena" tambén no sentido de "vergonha", um sentido certamente diferente do resto do mundo hispanofalante.


----------



## Tomby

Uma "situação constrangedora" em espanhol é uma "*situación bochornosa*". Também poderia dizer "_incómoda_", "_vergonzosa_", "_ruborizante_", etc. 
Dizer uma "_situación embarazosa_" também está certo, mas eu prefiro usar as anteriores.
Ainda me lembro quando o ex Presidente da República de Portugal, o Excmº. Sr. Jorge Sampaio, despediu-se de uma vila que organizou um acto de gratidão pelos anos na frente da República. Ao receber um presente, ele disse "Estou embaraçado por...". Logicamente em português está certíssimo dizer que um homem está embaraçado, mas em espanhol não porque a gente toda o primeiro que pensaria é que está "grávido". Como sempre, "os falsos amigos".
Resumindo: "constrangedor" é em espanhol "_bochornoso_" que provem "_bochorno_" (calor forte e humido).
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Nanon

Hotu Matua said:


> Se o seu amigo era mexicano, poderia tambem usar frases com "apenarse": "me dio pena" ou, ainda melhor, "me dio penita" que representa o gráu mais ligero de vergonha.
> No México usamos a palavra "pena" tambén no sentido de "vergonha", um sentido certamente diferente do resto do mundo hispanofalante.



Sim e não, Hotu. Na Venezuela também!...


----------



## sgpetit

hoje tive que escrever em espanhol sobre uma pesquisa de qualidade do curso junto aos alunos "as respostas devem ser anónimas para evitar constrangimentos" e optei por "inhibiciones" de qquer maneira "embarazoso" cabe em muitos mais casos e não é forte assim, eu diria que tem o mesmo valor, eu usaria mais se não gostasse tão pouco dessa palavra (hehehe) veja o que diz o dicionário de uso de Moliner: *embarazoso, -a *adj. Se aplica a las cosas que embarazan, en sentido material o figurado: ‘Una prenda [o una situación] embarazosa’. ¤ Particularmente, a una situación en que los presentes no saben qué decir o hacer y cómo salir de ella; por ejemplo, cuando, en una reunión, alguien ha cometido una indiscreción y la conversación se suspende y nadie acierta a reanudarla: ‘Se hizo un silencio embarazoso’.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Y "enrojecer" ? No se usa ?


----------



## sgpetit

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Y "enrojecer" ? No se usa ?


 

enrojecerse es puntualmente el estado físico que se produce en el rostro cuando uno se siente "constrangido" a veces no sucede... (você pode sentir constrangimento e não ficar vermelho...) lo usaría en casos muy específicos


----------

